# Time for new pads....Suggestions?



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

Well I've had it with the low mph squealing of my brakes. I'm currently running the brembo 2bk 4 piston set up on my turbo R32. I'm assuming it has race pads since it only squeals at low speeds. The pads are still good btw. 

I do not track the car so I was thinking something in the middle pad wise. I was looking at the hawk hps street pads(they seem great with no noise) or the stoptech brake pads(pretty much the same as the hawks). They both will fit my brake setup but I'd ask for your opinions. Pretty much open to any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## jermarlang (Mar 26, 2000)

I have Hawk HPS pads and like them a lot. They produce low dust & wear quite well. I'm in NY and one thing I don't like is the lack of initial bite during very cold weather. I'ts fine after the first two stops. I will need new rear pads soon. I think I will try one of Hawk's milder street pads.


----------



## boraspecvr6 (Jun 17, 2005)

specialkane7 said:


> Well I've had it with the low mph squealing of my brakes. I'm currently running the brembo 2bk 4 piston set up on my turbo R32. I'm assuming it has race pads since it only squeals at low speeds. The pads are still good btw.
> 
> I do not track the car so I was thinking something in the middle pad wise. I was looking at the hawk hps street pads(they seem great with no noise) or the stoptech brake pads(pretty much the same as the hawks). They both will fit my brake setup but I'd ask for your opinions. Pretty much open to any suggestions. Thanks


Get Centric Posi-Quiet Ceramic brake pads, kick ass grip, and low dust.


----------

